# مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره



## boka manshy (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حابة اعرفكم بنفسي 


اولا" 


انا ندى ماس أخصائية الاعشاب والنباتات الطبية 

وصاحبة شركة ماس للأستيراد والتصدير 

والقائمة على أعداد منتجات ماس بمعمل الشركة





للعمل كمندوبة لي لمنتجات ندى ماس


والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام قبل اي شىء 



شروط المندوبة المطلوبة في من ترشح نفسها مندوبة ان تكون امينة و تاجره معروفة وخبرة في تسويق المنتجات على النت 

وسيساعدها من قبلنا موظفون بشركة ماس يعملوا على نشر منتجاتنا وموقعنا موقع ندى ماس 

وأسامي وأرقام مندوباتنا في اكثر 

700 منتدى كما أني سأضع اسمها ورقمها بالموقع للدعاية لها 


فمن تجد في نفسها مستوفية الشروط مراسلتنا وأرسال سيرة ذاتية 


شكرا" لحسن متابعتكم وأضاء الله نور قلبه من يرفع الموضوع بدعوة طيبة 



مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس للأستيراد والتصدير عامة وتصدير منتجات ندى ماس خاصة 



وهذا الموضوع منقولا" عنها وعن لسانها 







للتواصل
​​
[/COLOR][/SIZE]

[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/[/COLO
​

مع تحياتي مندوبة ني ماس


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم يا من لا تنفعه طاعة .......... ولا تضره معصية........... أغفر لي ما لا يضرك


----------



## boka manshy (26 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

أسأل الله ان تكون في موازين حسناتك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boka manshy (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

توكلت على الله


----------



## boka manshy (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

"إن الله قبض قبضة فقال: للجنة برحمتي، وقبض قبضة فقال: للنار ولا أبالي".


----------



## boka manshy (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار". رواه البخاري ومسلم.


----------



## boka manshy (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
اللهم أرزقنا رزقاً حلالاً طيباً مباركاً يارب العالمين


----------



## boka manshy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

"اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره


----------



## boka manshy (21 يناير 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.


----------



## boka manshy (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (6 فبراير 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم بك أمسينا و بك أصبحنا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك المصير


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (2 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

تم تغيير جميع اسعار المنتجات لطلب السعر الجديد رجاء ارسال رساله خاصه او الرجوع الى موقعنا 

جــــــارى انشاء التعديل اسعار المنتجات


----------



## boka manshy (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## boka manshy (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم إني أحبه فيك فاحببه وأرضى عنه وأعطه حتى ترضى وأدخله جنتك آمين


----------



## boka manshy (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (8 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (16 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (11 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

من استغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات كتب الله له بكل مؤمن ومؤمنة حسنة


----------



## boka manshy (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه


----------



## boka manshy (29 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

لكل عملاء ندى مــاس

هناك من يحاول ان يسرق نجاح شركة ندى ماس

و يدعى بأنه ندى ماس و يقلد الحنة الهندية و زيت المعجزة

بسبب نجاحها الذان باتا حديثا المجلات و المنتديات و الصالونات حتى ربات البيوت و الصالونات 

يستخدمن و يمدحن حنة ندى ماس الحنة اسمها الماسة


----------



## boka manshy (3 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

"كَانَ النَّبيُّ إِذَا قَامَ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ يَشُوص فَاهُ بِالسِّوَاكِ"


----------



## boka manshy (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اللّهُـمَّ بِكَ أَصْـبَحْنا وَبِكَ أَمْسَـينا ، وَبِكَ نَحْـيا وَبِكَ نَمُـوتُ وَإِلَـيْكَ النُّـشُور.


----------



## boka manshy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

: لا يزال عبدي يسأل عني، هذا الله خلقني، فمن خلق الله؟".


----------



## boka manshy (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

: "إن الله تبارك وتعالى أطلع على أهل بدرٍ فقال: اعملوا ما شئتم، فقد غفرت لكم".


----------



## boka manshy (2 يناير 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (19 يناير 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

من حُسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه.


----------



## boka manshy (30 يناير 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

.قال رسول الله: (يسِّروا ولا تعسِّروا، وبشِّروا ولا تنفِّروا)


----------



## boka manshy (12 فبراير 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

.قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره


----------



## boka manshy (22 فبراير 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

.قال رسول الله: أتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها.


----------



## boka manshy (4 مارس 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

( بَشِّرِ الْمَشَّائِينَ فِي الظُّلَمِ إِلَى الْمَسَاجِدِ بِالنُّورِ التَّامِّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ )


----------



## boka manshy (17 مارس 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

كل عام وكل ام بخير
ندى ماس جمعت من الهدايا كتير و كمان فى خصومات كتير 
يلااا يا بنات اطلبو بسرعة قبل نافذ القمية


----------



## boka manshy (30 مارس 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (10 أبريل 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 أبريل 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (5 مايو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (14 مايو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (26 مايو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (7 يونيو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

اجعلنى مقيم الصلاة و من ذريتى ربنا و تقبل دعائنا,


----------



## boka manshy (16 يونيو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

(ان الله لاينظر الى اجسامكم ،ولا الى صوركم،ولكن ينظر الى قلوبكم واعمالكم)


----------



## boka manshy (25 يونيو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

" اتق الله حيثما كنت، واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن"


----------



## boka manshy (12 يوليو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (23 يوليو 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (7 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (20 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا


----------



## boka manshy (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

(ان الله لاينظر الى اجسامكم ،ولا الى صوركم،ولكن ينظر الى قلوبكم واعمالكم)


----------



## boka manshy (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 يناير 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس باالكويت
يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت .فارس الكويت. 

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 
للتواصل معه 
يوجد رقمه داخل موقع الشركة 
او اخذ البيانات من الاخصائية ندى ماس داخل الملف الشخصى
 شكراا  
بوكه مانشى
مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني ندى ماس فى العالم العربي


----------



## boka manshy (31 يناير 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 فبراير 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (21 فبراير 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 مارس 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (15 مارس 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (25 مارس 2015)

*رد: مطلوب مندووووبات لشركة ندى ماس في جميع الدول العربيه وبعموووووووله كبيررررررره*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------

